# Critical Mass ab sofort in Koblenz



## hota666 (20. März 2011)

Hi!
Ab sofort wird es in Koblenz eine monatlich Critical Mass geben. 
Da der ein oder andere Mountainbiker mit seinem Fahrrad auch in der Stadt unterwegs ist, denke ich das evtl. Interesse an einer Teilnahme bestehen könnte. 
Die erste Critical Mass wird am 29.04.2011 um 16 Uhr stattfinden. Treffpunkt ist die Sporthalle Oberwerth.
Nähere Info´s zu dem Ganzen gibt es unter:
www.criticalmasskoblenz.blogspot.com
Bitte macht die Seite auch in euerm Fahrradfahrenden Freundeskreis bekannt und verlinkt die Seite auch in anderen Fahrradforen in denen ihr evtl. noch unterwegs seid.
Wir sehen uns am 29.04.2011!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hota666 (5. April 2011)

ACHTUNG!!!!!!!
Der Treffpunkt der Critical Mass wurde verlegt.
Der neue Treffpunkt ist der Hauptbahnhof Koblenz (Freifläche rechts neben dem Haupteingang).

*CRITICAL MASS KOBLENZ 
29.April 2011
16:00 Uhr
Hauptbahnhof Koblenz*​
Würde mich freuen, wenn der ein oder andere auch seine Meinung zu der Aktion postet.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brook (29. April 2011)

Ich würd sagen ... ich schau mir das ganze zumindest mal an


----------



## hota666 (18. Mai 2011)

Nach der erfolgreichen ersten Critical Mass im April 2011 werden wir am 27. Mai (16 Uhr - Koblenz Hbf) erneut die Straßen für uns Fahrradfahrer in Anspruch nehmen.

Alle Info´s unter www.criticalmasskoblenz.blogspot.com


----------

